# White Bass Run



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Last year I was able to find some pretty good success at catching white bass on the fly.










I got me a new fancy 5 wt and decided this year I may try and be a littler more prepared than I was last year (note: The fish above were caught on #4-6 craft fur clousers that I normally throw for reds).

The run is probably upon us so I figured I'd pick some of yall's brains on suggestions for other white bass patterns. I'm kinda thinking some small flashy baitfish patters or maybe wooley boogers.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I think those would work great or some smaller white, char or white/char clousers or some other patterns like in the below pic

Like these:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We (Texas FlyFishers) will be having a White Bass outing on Harmon Creek the 1st weekend of March.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Do a search for Naked Lady White Bass Fly on Yahoo. The first YouTube video that shows should be Bruce from Tackle Box Outfitters in Alamo Heights tying one.

Todd


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Add a flash of red to that chartreuse & white clouser (but with lead eyes) and that's the perfect white bass fly IMHO.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions fellas. I need to get on the vise tonight. 

So I heard some guys will tie an indicator on and just drift the fly like they're nymphing once the bite starts to slow down. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm most likely going to go check out the creeks around Sommerville on Friday if anyone wants to join. Looks like a cold front is moving in Thursday so it may be slow, but I'm gonna go try and poke around some of the deeper runs and see if I can't catch me a few. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM and maybe we can link up.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Is that one fish a crappie? If not it looks like a crappie/white bass hybrid.

How are the Texas white bass as table fare? In Missouri they are considered somewhat mediocre and you have to be sure to take out all the red meat.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> Is that one fish a crappie? If not it looks like a crappie/white bass hybrid.
> 
> How are the Texas white bass as table fare? In Missouri they are considered somewhat mediocre and you have to be sure to take out all the red meat.


It's a crappie.

For the most part, I'd agree and say TX white bass are mediocre table fair, especially after being frozen. They aren't bad though if you fry them fresh. The small ones also taste better than the bigger ones. I was going to a work weekend at a buddy's ranch after that particular trip so all of those got fried up and eaten that night. As for the red meat, I usually cut the blood line out as that seems to improve the taste a good bit.


----------

